# Rd 2 Game 5: Bulls @ Heat (5/15 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, May 15, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta close them out here. 

If both the Heat and Pacers win in 5, the ECF would begin on Monday, but if not, the ECF will begin next Wednesday. 

So it'd be another week off for Wade if we win this game because I doubt the Knicks/Pacers series ends in 5.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's show these chumps the door.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't mess around and give them confidence. 

Shut the door.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So it'd be another week off for Wade if we win this game because I doubt the Knicks/Pacers series ends in 5.


Knicks looking bad. Still think they can win at home and force a game 6.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Show no mercy. Set mode to destroy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I think the Bulls mentally and physically are spent. This SHOULD be an easy game. Cant play down to the competition like we did in game 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> I think the Bulls mentally and physically are spent. This SHOULD be an easy game. Cant play down to the competition like we did in game 1.


Nice to see you make your yearly visit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng, Rose and Hinrich out once again. 

Wade went through shootaround and Spo said he'll be reevaluated before tip. I think he plays.

Heat shirt giveaway tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Blowout please


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Dwyane Wade will warm up with the intent to play in tonight's #HEATgame. Lineups will be released 45 minutes before tipoff.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> ...


EDIT: Wade just said he's gonna play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for the Heat. 6-0.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement to begin this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD

Another great pass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A few minutes in and this game is already over. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd steal for Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Clear Path


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Wade, you were doing so good. Then 2 bone headed plays in a row leads to 4 Bulls points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know a lot of people saw this coming, but I was still worried we'd start this game off thinking we had already won. Very happy to see them come out this way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray missed the tech free throw. It's pandemic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only up 9 after being so dominant for 90% of this quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen is killing us once again. He hurt us on the Celtics now he's hurting us on our own team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Birdman has been starting slow in every game these playoffs. He gives up second chance points and is getting outplayed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-21 after 1

Bench came in and the slippage began. 

Boozer with 12 of the 21 Bulls points. 

Still up 9 though. Gotta continue making them have to expend a ton of energy getting back in the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

More Boshtrich, lay it on thick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is playing out too much like game 1. Wade with a huge + net, Ray Allen coming in and being a huge -, and Birdman playing stupid. All we're missing is a dumb Birdman jumpshot from the top of the key and I'm gonna start feeling like Neo in The Matrix after he sees the two black cats.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Way too much Cleveland in our offense, and Ray Allen is gonna cost us this game like he did game 1 if Spo doesn't adapt his minutes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more Wade and Bosh in my life.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...this isn't going to plan...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful minutes by the 2nd unit. Especially defensively.

Get that starting lineup back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

From up 18 to up 4.

Cool story Miami. **** sake. Why can't we just flip the kill switch and keep it there?

If we lose game 5 i'm gonna be furious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and Wade = +14
Shattier and Ray = -10

:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo can you please take out Ray Allen?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane has to find his stroke.

He's shooting 25% in the playoffs. Yep. If this continues i'm actually all for UD getting more minutes. UD is playing well so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. Ray just messed up what would have been one for the all time highlight reel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4pts in 6 minutes...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray's performance against the Bucks feels a distant memory...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh FFS. 

Call a ****ing timeout Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whenever I see Wade closing on a 3pt shooter, I already count is as a made basket. Just crazy how many 3's are hit over him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Boozer just committed a 10 second violation before he got fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not traveling?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How was that not traveling?


Or a 3 second violation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> A few minutes in and this game is already over. :laugh:


Just kidding.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our offense is poop. The non-big 3 have to stop wasting shot attempts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bulls - 4/5 from 3.
Us - 0-6.

****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The 2nd unit ****ed whatever momentum we had.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh hits for 33333 on only his 5th FGA. There's no excuse for him to only have 5 FGA's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his 3rd foul. Big foul. Now has to sit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now Spo is going really small. Haslem at center.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This looks bleak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers + Battier + Allen = 3/13


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Obligatory buzzer beater huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-47 at the half

We were up 22-4 at one point. Since then were outscored 49-25. Outscored 32-17 in that quarter. That lineup scored 32 points in the quarter on us. Unacceptable.

Our bench just lost all momentum and we could never get it back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF happened in that quarter. 32-17?

Miami - close this series OUT. Don't give them hope and let them hang around!!

So frustrated man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Even if we win this series I'm feeling like Indiana is a coin flip, 7 game series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat failed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was worried about how the Heat would start this game, thinking they'd come out thinking they already won this series. Turns out I should have been worried about them going up big and think that it was over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck at playing with leads.

Hope Spo gives them a rocket at the half. More likely he talks 'process', 'staying the course' and 'energy bus'...with a little 'don't let go of the rope' for good measure.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can we let Robinson go from 0-12 to 14 in a half with 4 assists?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron has taken 4 shots. That's gotta change.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Bron has taken 4 shots. That's gotta change.


This and the playing with leads topic...these are all coaching issues. We're really lucky we have LeBron James because if not we would be ****ed with our coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> How can we let Robinson go from 0-12 to 14 in a half with 4 assists?


2 of his 4 baskets were hail mary 3's that are really awful shots. But he made them. Just the kind of player he is. Frustrating at times to play against, and frustrating the other times to his own team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeTrey

Lets get MB(V)P going now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking forward to not playing against Jimmy 'Robot' Butler again anytime soon.

Dude is doing my head in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So now they cant miss huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We really trying to lose at home to this team twice in a series?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please win today Heat. I dont wanna play chicago no more!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimmy Butler. Off the dribble. Good contest. Swish. :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole
Wade
LeBron
Bosh
Birdman

Make it so before this game is over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GGot a bad feeling about this one,.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUDNS YOU DICKS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CAN WE GRAB A ****ING DEFENSIVE BOARD?

Embarrassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing pathetic.

Deserve to lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was pathetic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why the **** is Bosh just slapping the ball to Chicago? Just grab the damn ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game is ****ing over, we are getting DOMINATED right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 9. To a depleted Bulls team. At home where we lost 4 games all year.

Bout to make that 2 losses to THIS TEAM at home.

Laughable that we are favourites for the title right now. Indiana will destroy us at this pace.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I never realized it before, but that's why Bosh and Haslem have been such a horrible rebounding duo for all this time: they both slap the ball instead of grab it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron James has 5 shots. Chalmers has 9. WTF?!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This crowd kinda sucks tonight to top it off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Butler is becoming MJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we rebound!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jimmy Butler playing like Steph Curry against us.

nice and1 by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP time. Takeover Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If LeBron doesn't finish this game without 30 shot attempts our coaching staff failed. He's already short of that minimum requirement.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrific D Haslem. Next time just sit down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We look so sloth right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's what I hate about Bosh. He's talking about being a 50/40/90 player, and he can't even hit FTs lately. Whenever he talks, bad things happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How was that a tip steal?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pussy throw. It's not a jump ball steal when your geriatric work force can't throw a ****ing leather ball, David Stern.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We look like straight pussies on the defensive board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem slaps the ball to Bosh who slaps it out of bounds. Jesus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Two home games where we allow 32+ points to this offense in a quarter, and we may suffer the same fate as the first time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to sit Battier for Miller or Lewis. He can't hit shit.


BANE SHATTIER


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Wade going 1 on 3 with LeBron open?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good lord.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible shot LeBron.

We suck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We look like Brooklyn right now. No heart. No effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 hit on Wade. 

Come on Shane..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Battier even practice anymore?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How is that a foul by Cole? Absurd.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is pissing me off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the hell did LEbron take that free throw?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

YEAH LEBRON YOU SHOOT THE TECH

FML


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? LeBron shooting a tech? I'm done. Good night boys. See you game 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Need him to get it going


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wondering if Ray's ankle is bothering him. His defense has regressed to early season standarda dn he's missed a ton of easy looks.

These calls are ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray2Bird. Nice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray2Cole for all the dogshit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even defensive boards that go to our team are tapped first by Bulls. Looks like shitty effort, too.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Alright.

Came SOMEONE wearing a white jersey realize this is a close out game heading into the 4th?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-69 after 3

This looks and feels like a ton of our losses have felt over the last few years.

Been entirely outplayed since the 1st few minutes of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really disappointing and inexcusable really. Everything to play for, started well, and have let Chicago dominate us. 

Back to the Windy City...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RIP is saying he was fouled. Needs to be a travel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333

Finally, Shane. Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BATTITHRAY


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Another foul.

Of course.

Game 6, here we come.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole2Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Millah turnt up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2BIRD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If offensive rebounding wasn't a thing, we'd be undefeated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Shane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta admire LeBron for not feeling pressure from the crowd to shoot in these situations.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They get the calls they're getting, in our building, and complain about that call? FOH.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3 again LeBron. Not sure what's up with him this series. Way too many Js.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was not a basketball play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Steve, let me hit you in the face while you jump in the air and are running full speed. Lets see you not whip your head back as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Cole world.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great shot Norris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell does Wade do on defense? How the **** does he always lose his guy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

COLE TRAIN!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COLE JAM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Keep going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HE POSTERIZED NOAH (kinda)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

NORRIS

COLE

BITCH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember Cole's 1st dunk. Against the Knicks when he stole the ball from Lin and almost broke his leg on the fall after the dunk.

Didnt think we'd ever see him drive the lane and throw it down like he just did.

(though now that I say this, I do remember that sick dunk he had in college)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey Steve, let me hit you in the face while you jump in the air and are running full speed. Lets see you not whip your head back as well.


Didn't he also say Lebron flopped when Nazr pushed him? Such bias.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I remember Cole's 1st dunk. Against the Knicks when he stole the ball from Lin and almost broke his leg on the fall after the dunk.
> 
> Didnt think we'd ever see him drive the lane and throw it down like he just did.
> 
> (though now that I say this, I do remember that sick dunk he had in college)


Didn't he have a dunk where his forward momentum carried his legs forward and he fell on his face when he let go of the rim?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  33s Norris Cole was Carlton at midseason and now he's Will Smith.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Didn't he have a dunk where his forward momentum carried his legs forward and he fell on his face when he let go of the rim?


Yeah, that was one against the Knicks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the way Kerr's voice changes when he really wants Chicago to score.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I remember Cole's 1st dunk. Against the Knicks when he stole the ball from Lin and almost broke his leg on the fall after the dunk.
> 
> Didnt think we'd ever see him drive the lane and throw it down like he just did.
> 
> (though now that I say this, I do remember that sick dunk he had in college)


The college one and tonight's were both lefty too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back runners by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

D-Wade. Doing stuff.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me during that Cole transition drive: "PULL IT BACK PULL IT BACK OH GOD...OK"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole got eaten on a screen. No hedge by Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My Twitter feed is starting to flood with salty Celtics fan.

Too funny.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron fouled at least twice on that drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the game, Mr. Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Look at our D now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's pretty much how we've lost this year. Long 3's either going in against us or not being able to grab rebounds. 

Can't fall asleep now and settle for long J's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Could've gotten Cole or Battier looks for 3. I like that LeBron drove, but he did it into a pack of Bulls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whenever Cole reaches in on Robinson, Nate starts dancing with the ball and freestyling and then he throws up a brick or makes a bad play. Whenever he just stays in front of him, Nate usually makes something good happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing FTs man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THAT'S HEAT BALL AS ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's gonna be Heat ball. Great hustle by Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like how the ref got the call wrong. Well, at least they have instant replay.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, and Bosh was girly on that post up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh no. They're going to find a way to overthink and **** this up. Always happens to us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron hasn't been very good by his standards the past few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEAT WIN!!

Holy shit..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** THE **** OFF CHICAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Thank God that's done.

Bring on indy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly win/series, but we'll take the advance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NoCo, Battier and Wade stepped it up in the 4th. Great to see. Especially from the Shane Wade. Nice to go into this extended break with both those guys gaining some confidence with this game. Needs to carry over to the next round.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First team to advance into each round. Hopefully we stay sharper this time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beating the Bulls is always satisfying. Some lapses here and there though, need to stay consistent next series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...wait...Butler missed?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beating the Bulls is always satisfying. Some lapses here and there though, need to stay consistent next series.


Pacers are confusing to me. They looked pretty average up until the Knicks series. No doubt we'll experience some more rebounding hell.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't feel good about Indy. This was a pathetic effort against a depleted Bulls team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you believe that we could very likely end up having played Milwaukee, Chicago, Indy, and Memphis for this campaign? That's some dirty, muck ball. Would be the grittiest title win ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, thank **** for that.

Despite it all, man i'm so happy we eliminated them. Wanted that feel ever since they celebrated so hard after knocking off our 27 game win streak.

Enjoy the offseason, Chi-town.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Pacers are confusing to me. They looked pretty average up until the Knicks series. No doubt we'll experience some more rebounding hell.


I expect a similar series to last year. It's going to be a tough and stressful series. I do think that playing the Bulls might have helped us prepare for it a bit though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now 45-3 in the last 48 games, with 2 of those losses to the Bulls. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, with LeBron in the lineup, we're 45-0 against non-Bulls teams in our last 45 such games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JACE STAT: In the Big 3 era, the Heat have only won 5 postseason games in a row twice (2011 ECF - Finals, 2012 EC semis - ECF). Need 6 to maintain home court the next round.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta love Boozer bringing his kid up to the podium.

:boozer:

"Son, you need to experience the feeling of defeat. Boozers lose. It's what we do."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron went off on people question Wade.


> “It’s a Catch-22,’’ James said. “If he doesn’t play, you guys are like, ‘Why are you not in uniform? It’s a playoff game. Why is he not playing? When he does play and he’s not scoring 20 pionts, it’s ‘D-Wade shouldn’t be out there. Should he rest?’ I really don’t care for that too much. He’s a Hall of Famer. He has two rings. He doesn’t have to prove himself to anyone. No one. As his teammate, his brother, man, I love the fight he continues to give. When he’s on the floor, no matter what the stat sheet says, he’s a threat, just like the rest of our guys on the team. Just like Ray Allen, he can miss 99 threes in a row. You leave him open for that 100th one, I believe it’s going in. And it’s the same with him. For what he did in the foruth quarter, being forgotten by everyone except us, to come in with 2-year old steps and get a tip dunk and also get a key offensive rebound and knock it off of Booze and give us an extra possession, that’s what players do. So I could go on and on about how great he is, but I really don’t care for the trash talk that he receives.’’


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"2-year old steps" 

:rotf:

Who transcribed that? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed that :laugh:

Auto-correct seemed to get the best out of Chris Tomasson there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Only watched the first game of this series. Had to work the other 3.

Apparently Chalmers is really bad and Cole should probably start next season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The frustrating part with Chalmers is that his mistakes are usually so egregious that they would seem easily preventable, yet he repeats them game after game. Usually he's a big-time Playoff performer, so hopefully he'll pick his game up as we go. If Cole continues to outplay him, maybe we consider not picking up his option this summer; if that and a Miller amnesty can do anything at all helpful for us financially. Still, though, I really like Cole as a bench spark, and for some reason I have trouble seeing him as a natural fit as a starter. With that said, he's clearly looking like the finisher for this team when we need to go with a traditional PG.

Cool pic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

George Hill and DJ Augustin are better matchups for Mario than Jennings and Nate were, so the quickness problem shouldnt be an issue in the next series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George Hill is their prime off the dribble threat, though. The matchup of him vs. Chalmers will be one of the most annoying in the series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of annoying, remember how annoying Barbosa was in that series last year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw this tweet


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 4h
> Wade said he felt better tonight than he has felt in a while


Great news heading into this little break.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Gonna need Wade and Lebron to be superstars next series. Pacers best 3 point defenders in the league.

Although with the way the Refs have been calling Wade and Lebron this season I can see them attacking Hibbert get fouled and no call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They also guard the corner 3 and pick and roll well, our other strengths. We should be in the post a lot, and kicking out to Bosh long 2s.

Speculation abound that Wade got an ejection when he went to the back. I don't see much wrong with him taking shots for key games. The bruises won't get worse.


----------

